# [gelöst]eth0 Autostart

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe eth0 aus dem standard runlevel mittels rc-update herausgenommen. Wird aber trotzdem gestartet. Wo muß ich das noch deaktivieren?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Feb 03, 2007 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypfvieh

das is ne gute frage.. da such ich auch schon ewig nach.. hab mir bisher damit ausgeholfen und einfach das net.eth0 umbenannt in net.myll...

aber die variante is nicht die schönste  :Sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

Wurde es "aus Versehen" vielleicht mal noch in einen anderen Runlevel eingefügt? Boot vielleicht?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## slick

Wahrscheinlich ziehen das andere Initscripte als Abhängigkeit. need net sollte das wahrscheinlichste sein. sshd benutzt z.B. sowas.

```
depend() {

   need net

}
```

----------

## firefly

```
# RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.

# The following values are allowed:

#  none  - The 'net' service is always considered up.

#  no    - This basically means that at least one net.* service besides net.lo

#          must be up.  This can be used by notebook users that have a wifi and

#          a static nic, and only wants one up at any given time to have the

#          'net' service seen as up.

#  lo    - This is the same as the 'no' option, but net.lo is also counted.

#          This should be useful to people that do not care about any specific

#          interface being up at boot.

#  yes   - For this ALL network interfaces MUST be up for the 'net' service to

#          be considered up.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"
```

Setz mal diese variable auf "!net.*"

----------

## flammenflitzer

In welchem Script?

----------

## nikaya

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> In welchem Script?

 

/etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## think4urs11

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> RC_COLDPLUG="yes"
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

 

Sorgt dafür das net.eth0 beim coldpluggen während des Bootens nicht gestartet wird - aber alles andere was per coldplug startet wird auch weiterhin gestartet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich gerade noach einmal durchgelesen. Probiere ich. Laut rc.conf ist die Syntax aber etwas anders.

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.eth0 !net.*"
```

----------

## Necoro

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe ich gerade noach einmal durchgelesen. Probiere ich. Laut rc.conf ist die Syntax aber etwas anders.
> 
> ```
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.eth0 !net.*"
> ```
> ...

 

das startet net.eth0 immer und keine anderen net-devices

/edit: da es diese Frage häufig gibt - kann man die nicht mal in die "Häufigste Fragen" und so aufnehmen?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> da es diese Frage häufig gibt - kann man die nicht mal in die "Häufigste Fragen" und so aufnehmen?

 

Erledigt; es wird auf diesen Thread verwiesen

thx Necoro  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

MfG

----------

